
Typing with Pleasure - chubot
https://pavelfatin.com/typing-with-pleasure/#machine-side
======
chubot
I saved the recent "Terminal and Shell Performance" article [1] in the Wiki
for my shell [2], and I saw that I had saved this great article on a similar
subject (editor lag vs. terminal lag).

 _In this article I examine human- and machine aspects of typing latency
(“typing lag”) and present experimental data on latency of popular text / code
editors. The article is inspired by my work on implementing “zero-latency
typing” in IntelliJ IDEA._

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14798211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14798211)

[2] [https://github.com/oilshell/oil/wiki/Interactive-
Shell](https://github.com/oilshell/oil/wiki/Interactive-Shell)

